# My Subaru Impreza WR1



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi guys. I sold my P1 and bought this lovely WR1. Its done 13k miles, and since I bought her I've spent a merry amount on uprated front Brembo discs, new front splitter, full 3" system decat exhaust, induction kit, remap with Andy Forrest and its now spitting out around 350bhp.  

As the missus and myself are now proud parents of a 5 month old daughter, a 4 door was needed. Absolutely loving the WR1 though, it sounds superb now, although the sound deadening in the car does its job pretty well, too! As a daily driver its perfect. I dont do track days or any of that **** yet, so its just a blat up the local roads etc for the moment 

The photo's show the original plate and also my new plate which is now on the car (W121 EVL).




































































































Obviously not to everyones tastes, but I love it while I save up for an R34 GTR :chuckle:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I love it too


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

looks well.


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

Cheers. Just been browsing a few more threads. There are some truly stunning motors kicking about. Lovely


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Love the WR1


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

that ride looks sweeeeet dude!


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

She'll be de-tango'd at the end of the week, too.

Quite a bizarre process to remove the orange triangle, but worth it IMO.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess you are talking about the yellow indicator in the front lights? Looks a bit odd and I agree with getting it removed. Very nice looking Impreza there and good luck in your R34 hunt


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

how will you manage to do that?


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks stunning. Love the color m8!

Only one thing, never been a fan of silver mesh. I would have changed it to black, but thats just me


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Impreza*

Probably my favourite Impreza..Loved these when i first saw them, they just look right.Looks like a nice car.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

zig-zag said:


> how will you manage to do that?


oven baked and you peel apart the two parts of the headlights.

done mine on my 07 looks hawt :chuckle:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice car. i love the color.

thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

zig-zag said:


> how will you manage to do that?


Yeah, like said, involes removing the whole headlight units, unscrewing the back panel, leaving to stand in front of a heat lamp (or oven as said) for a few minutes until the plastic becomes soft enough to peel away. Then carefully remove the orange triangle piece and then bond the two pieces of plastic together again until the heat sets them together! Job done. 

Then its just a case of re-fitting the headlights.

The end result will look a bit like this (minus the blue sidelights!)


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

sounds fiddly so good luck 
really nice motor you got yourself there


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

zig-zag said:


> sounds fiddly so good luck
> really nice motor you got yourself there


Thanks mate. Yeah it does sound fiddly. As I was typing it out I was thinking to myself "What am I doing?" lol. But I've never been a fan of orange...


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Defo de-tango, improves them so much.


----------



## Scutch (Oct 23, 2006)

I was going to take some pictures of my now de-tango'd WR1 in the blistering sunshine. Sadly, it decided to rain instead, so I got a few snaps and then called it a day.

The front end looks so much better now, in my opinion. Especially in the flesh




























Hopefully should be sunny this week so I can get some better ones!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice Car mate ~ Very nice indeed. 

I like your Marquee garage in the last pic as well..


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Much better!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Fantastic car, not too sure about the colour though.


----------



## NISFAN (Oct 11, 2003)

silvermike said:


> Fantastic car, not too sure about the colour though.



Yes, WR1 is deffo a marmite colour.

Nice find though 13,000miles, wow.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Rain said:


> oven baked and you peel apart the two parts of the headlights.
> 
> done mine on my 07 looks hawt :chuckle:


Yep, did this to my bugeye back in the days before I had my Prodrive lights. Works awesome just make sure they are sealed up well or massive fogging may occur.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lovely


----------

